# How much do you make per hour?



## Chimpie (Jun 21, 2004)

I was reading other forums and was very sad to read that many EMS departments are making 8, 9 and 10/hr.  What are you making per hour?  Please feel free to make any comments below as well.

Chimp


----------



## TKO (Jun 22, 2004)

I cant believe EMS personal are still getting paid so ridiculously low. I have only been in EMS for 2 years or so and I am  extremely lucky. When I first started EMT wage was $11.78 and I thought that was low. Our new standard pay is starting $16.93.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 22, 2004)

In my county there are about 5 private services.  EMT-Basics start from $9.00-$10.00 an hour.  EMT-Paramedics make from $12-$14.

Up north just a few hours starting pay is as low as $6.75 an hour for EMT-Basics.  Our county is one of the highest paying in the state.

I dont do EMS for the money.  EMS isn't quite a career choice for me, it is something I do on a semi-regular basis.  

I was talking to a friend who also works in the county, making $9.00 an hour.  I asked him why he didn't work more, and he said because he made $14.00 an hour working at a factory.  He worked better hours with an easier job.  There was no uniform, insurance costs, or worries about getting hurt.  But that's not why most people are in EMS, they do it because they truly love their job.

Today I went to my college class.  The professor asked how much I made, she thought she made a conservative guess when she said $20 an hour.  So then she asked if I made $15.  Then she laughed and said $10.00 I still said no.  It was a funny situation.

My partner worked drawing blood at a local hospital for $14.00 starting pay.  She now makes less than $10 an hour starting pay.  I asked her why she did it, and it was a "stepping stone".  I think most people in private EMS rationalize doing it as a stepping-stone.  Whether it be as a way to get a job as a paid FF/Medic, an ER Nurse, or Flight-Medic, most people in the private ambulance services aren't career medics.  Even the CEO of our company with 2 masters degrees called EMS a stepping-stone.  At the time I thought it was odd, but as I work more, I have to agree with her.

Okay, I need some sleep.  Interesting topic though.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 28, 2004)

$0!!!

The big joke when we get criticized is "if you add a couple more 000's to the end of my check i'll see what I can do!"


----------



## colafdp (Jun 28, 2004)

**edited by colafdp**


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi, welcome!  Is that Canadian $ or US $?


----------



## colafdp (Jun 28, 2004)

**edited by colafdp**


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt_@Jun 28 2004, 08:39 AM
> * $0!!!
> 
> The big joke when we get criticized is "if you add a couple more 000's to the end of my check i'll see what I can do!" *


 LOL  :lol: 

Me, too!


----------



## MA-EMT76 (Jul 13, 2004)

This is definitely not the career to be in if you are all about the almighty dollar.  I took a huge pay cut to be an EMT.  I don't know about all other services, but there is a ton of overtime available at my co.  I try to pick up at least one extra shift per week to make up for the low wages.  Also, I work for a service which is under the local health system that runs the hospital.  All employees of the health system get paid shift differential for night shifts.....that is....all employees except EMT's.  They believe that since we have the opportunity to sleep at night, we don't deserve shift diff.   But it has been quite some time since I got to sleep working an overnight.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 13, 2004)

We make $0.08 an hour, if you average for an 8 hour day.   We get a $61.59 stipend every quarter. Since right now I'm at a little over 1000 hours of duty for the year so far, that averages out to about 40 hours a week.


----------

